

Homicide Watch DC is about to shut down. They need your help. - beilabs
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1368665357/a-one-year-student-reporting-lab-within-homicide-w

======
beilabs
I am not a DC resident, I'm not even a resident of the US. I have seen over
the past few weeks a plea for help from a small organisation called Homicide
Watch DC.

They've been tracking every single murder in the DC area, submitting all court
documents involved and finding the stories behind the suspects in each case.
It's become a place for families and friends of the victims to mourn the
passing of a loved one.

Right now, they need about 10k to reach their goal. Watch the video, they
speak much better about the reason behind this campaign.

Since they've closed a number of murders have occurred in the DC area that
they haven't documented.

I really would love to see this standard of reporting occur in Ireland. It's a
fantastic concept, bringing these stories that we hear in soundbites on the
news and turning them into real people.

